# mp3 player



## suntrop (17. Januar 2002)

Hi,

ich möchte mal meinen mp3 player wechseln weiß aber nicht
zu welchem ich wechseln soll.
es gibt soviele in den download bereichen einiger sites, da weiß man ja net mehr was man nehemen soll.


Wer kennt einen guten mp3 player außer winamp?

Danke


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. Januar 2002)

*Wie wärs mit...*

eigentlich fällt mir nur einer ein...

*WINAMP 3* 

wenn er dann mal fertig wird. 
Beta gibts schon. Ich weiß das ist nu  nicht unbedingt neu.
Winamp rulez .. kann man nischt machen

grüße


----------



## DerExo (27. Januar 2002)

muss ich AKM bestätigen ...

Winamp is einfach das beste und ausgereifteste 
Prog.

Würde auf das Final Release von WA3 abwarten,
da die Beta noch zuviele Bugs hat, aber
bleib bei WA...

Warum willst Du eigentlich wechseln??


----------



## Udo (28. Januar 2002)

*Sonique*

Hallo!

Wenn alle sagen Winamp ist so super dann
probiert mal Sonique!
Dieser MP3-Player kann genau die gleichen sachen
wie Winamp und ich finde er ist übersichtlicher!

 Sonique 

CU Udo


----------



## Avariel (28. Januar 2002)

Versuch´s lieber mal mit MusicMatch Jukebox! Ist vor allem wenn man viele MP3´s hat unschlagbar, und WinAmp spielt es locker an die Wand.

Gibt´s hier: www.musicmatch.com


----------



## DerExo (28. Januar 2002)

-Sonique braucht meiner Ansicht nach (bzw.
Windows 2000 Prozess Verwaltung) zuviel 
Speicher. Jedenfalls bei mir ...

- tja und Jukebox is zwar gut, da es ne 
super Datenverwaltung hat, doch zu groß,
um ihn nebenbei laufen zu lassen, finde ich!

... WA3 ist klein und wird auch ne super
Verwaltung kriegen soviel ich weiß!


Ich denke, jeder hat seinen persönlichen
Favourite ... 

phil


----------



## AKM<2b> (29. Januar 2002)

*Winamp rulez immernoch*

Ich hab die Dateiverwaltung von Winamp 3 getestet und muss sagen...
alle leute die Ihr ID3 Tag pflegen werden es lieben. Sehr schöne 
Verwaltung.

Außerdem ist Winamp schon deshalb unschlagbar, weil es ca 12
Trillionen Plugins, Skins usw. gibt. Sogar tanzende Frauen.
Da soll erst mal jemand was gegen sagen.
Und man kann sich ein Skin von seiner Lieblings - Bier Sorte machen.;-) 

RGBXT 2b


----------



## DerExo (29. Januar 2002)

ich denke auch das WA einfach das größte
Spektrum an Plug-In´s, Skins usw. bietet!

Ach ja für alle die Mp3 Tags komfortabel 
editieren wollen hier ein guter Editor,
wer ihn noch nicht kennt!

http://www.freefree.purespace.de/


Cu
phil


----------



## He||cow (29. Januar 2002)

*winam rulezz*

jo ich hab die anderen nur sporadisch gelesen 
aber naja 
soniq hab ich mal getestet - komm net mit zurecht
ultraplayer (der is ca 30x60 pixel) ist zwar net, hatte aber damals ne scheiss qualität
music match jukebox - könnte bessersein - ich habs nach 10 min net bgeblickt und des ist für so spass software schlecht
andere player .. dito

ich hab winamp 2.7x 
und winamp 3 seit alpha 1 
ich muss sagen wenn winamp 3 völlig fertig ist und auch zu 100% von nullsoft kommen würde und alles kann was in den popups steht würde ich ohne mit der wimper zu zucken 30 € dafür berappen,
da es wriklich erstklassig gecodete - benutzer - weiterentwickler - usw - software ist.

winamp ich liebe dich


----------



## nils11 (1. Februar 2002)

*musicmatch...*

musicmatch ist am besten:

integrierter cd-encoder und cd-decoder, beste dateiverwaltung unter den playern, ebenfalls hunderte von skins verfügbar, bessere playlist-funktionen,...

und das teil braucht weniger system als winamp. sogar auf meinem schrotten athlon 500 mit 65 mb-ram (jaja, ist mies   ) braucht das teil nur 10%. winamp dagegen 27%  .


----------



## Avariel (1. Februar 2002)

> music match jukebox - könnte bessersein - ich habs nach 10 min net bgeblickt



Wie das? Man klickt auf MP3´s importieren, gibt das Verzeichnis an. Danach muss man nur noch die MP3 doppelklicken, die man hören will.

PS..

  juhu, mein 100 ´er Beitrag ;-)


----------



## lordofscotland (1. Februar 2002)

Nun da kann ich mich eigentlich nur dem goßteil meiner Vorredner anschliessen, nimm den Winamp 2.78 oder wartest auf den winamp 3.
Hab die Beta vom Winamp3 mir runtergeladen ist schon ein feines teil freu mich schon auf die normale version auch wenn er etwas kosten sollte.

Greetings

lordofscotland

 :|


----------



## DerExo (3. Februar 2002)

... das wird wahrscheinlich auch eintreten, dass WA3 was kostet. Das is unser geliebter Kommerz - viele finden was gut -> das heißt viele wollen es -> viele würden dafür zahlen!

ARGHH ...


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *Versuch´s lieber mal mit MusicMatch Jukebox! Ist vor allem wenn man viele MP3´s hat unschlagbar, und WinAmp spielt es locker an die Wand.
> 
> Gibt´s hier: www.musicmatch.com *



whääää 
ich finde den voll beschis*** (sorry)


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Warum? Kannst du einfach nix mit anfangen, oder hast du nen bestimmten Grund, warum du´s nicht magst?


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*musicmatch...*

ich wette, niemand von den ganzen kritikern von musicmatch hat sich hier intensiv mit dme prog beschäftigt, sonst wüsste er, dass es einfach der beste player ist, und winamp locker weghaut.


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Zum Thema MM Jukebox...

Ist ein tolles Programm... Kann viel und so weiter. Ich mag es . 
AAABBBEEERRR..

die rede is ja von Player und nicht von dicker Allroundlösung die Aufnehmen Rippen undsoweiter kann...

Darum gehts meiner meinung nach. Wenn ich Mp3s Hören will, dann will ich nicht irgendein Programm haben, das über den Halben Bildschirm geht... Ein kleiner Player tuts doch genauso. UNd Das filemanagement, krieg ich auch locker auf meiner Platte oder mit nem WinCommander hin oder ich nehm halt Winamp3....

Wozu die StereoAnlage mitschleppen wenn man Walkman hören will...

2b


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *Zum Thema MM Jukebox...
> 
> Ist ein tolles Programm... Kann viel und so weiter. Ich mag es .
> ...




triffts auf den .(punkt)


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Naja wenn du´s so siehst...

...bei mir IST mein PC meine Anlage, meine eigentliche Anlage verstaubt seit ca. 2 Jahren still in der Ecke...


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

bei mir nur manchmal da geht der sound vom Coputer dann über die andlage raus ^^


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

Mein Anlage ist meine Anlage, Mein PC ist quasi der CDPLayer bzw mein Tongeber. Wozu die Drecksboxen vom PC benutzen, wenn man 2Subwoofer rumstehen hat. Das mit der Analge und dem Walkman war doch nur im Übertragenen Sinne,..

2b


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *Zum Thema MM Jukebox...
> 
> Ist ein tolles Programm... Kann viel und so weiter. Ich mag es .
> ...


...

und du willst dich mit musicmatch beschäftigt haben ???

sorry, aber kann ich nur lachen. denn musicmatch ist sogar noch kleiner als winamp und außerdem musst du die zusatzfunktionen ja nicht nutzen.

und da filemanagment kannst du mit win commander und konsorten gar nicht vergleichen.


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

is ja egal...jedem das seine!


----------



## AKM<2b> (10. April 2002)

nils ganz ruhig... 
verdienst du geld an dem Programm oder hast du irgendne persönliche Bindung dazu...
Das wird ja wie ein schwanzlängenvergleich...
Wie gesagt jedem das seine... Nicht gleich angepisst fühlen.. 

2b


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *nils ganz ruhig...
> verdienst du geld an dem Programm oder hast du irgendne persönliche Bindung dazu...
> Das wird ja wie ein schwanzlängenvergleich...
> ...



Das Post is einfach nur ""lol"" !!!!


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*ja genau...*



> _Original geschrieben von AKM<2b> _
> *nils ganz ruhig...
> verdienst du geld an dem Programm oder hast du irgendne persönliche Bindung dazu...*


...

ja ich bin der chefprogrammierer bei musicmatch. würde ich das teil nicht programmieren, könnte ich gar nicht überleben...


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

jetzt kommt ma wieder runter, sonst wird der Thread noch geschlossen  

Lassen wir doch das Thema MusicMatch mit allen bisherigen Äußerungen stehen, dann kann jeder selbst sehen, was das bessere Programm für ihn ist. 

Außerdem kann jeder unschlüssige ja beide Programme ausprobieren  

cya
Avariel


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Avariel _
> *  jetzt kommt ma wieder runter, sonst wird der Thread noch geschlossen
> 
> Lassen wir doch das Thema MusicMatch mit allen bisherigen Äußerungen stehen, dann kann jeder selbst sehen, was das bessere Programm für ihn ist.
> ...



Besser so!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (12. April 2002)

Sehr amüsant das hier zu lesen, besonders diese "angeregte Diskussion" über ein Programm. *schmunzel*
Aber irgendwie scheint ihr ja (auch nach dem Friedensschluss)nicht so gut miteinander auszukommen. Diese Unterhaltung ist auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam. Weiter so.
Ist wohl genauso wie:


 MAC <-> PC
 Mercedes <-> BMW

Am besten sagt jetzt jeder, wo bei ihm das Problem liegt. Dann können wir da vernünftig drüber reden...

Meine Wahl ist WinAmp oder (erschießt mich nicht) MP 8 <- hat irgendwie ne bessere Tonqualität.


----------

